# 2012 Demon Imp



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

The Demon Imp. Our first, and only full figured prop for this year. He stands just 3' tall, and is comprised primarily of papier mache. The head was made from a fish tank skull. The wings are made of cheesecloth and wire for hanging drop ceilings. The Horns are mache covered foam with mache clay around the base. And the Tombstone is one that I had carved up earlier this year. The inner frame is 1/2" PVC with hardware cloth to fill out the bulk of the limbs and torso.














































More can be seen in episode #15 of our Vlog (footage starts at 13:10)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

LOVE your imp! Thanks for describing the detail in making the wings in your vlog. They came out nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an impressive piece. The face is expressive, the skin texture is flawlessly smooth, and those wings are to die for AND he has a cute butt - what more could you ask for in an imp?:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Imp is fantastic looking.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

He's a proud looking devil. Nice mossing on the tombstone.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I agree with RoxyBlue, dont see many booties like that in a grave yard..he looks fantastic


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

YOWZA! Hot Imp!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope he's not the "butt" of the jokes in the graveyard.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad you didn't use the original wings, because the cheese cloth ones look so much better. They look much more substantial and menacing. I use the same ceiling wire to build armature's for my smaller props. The stuff is useful for all kinds of things. Oh, and tinfoil is also good for fleshing out your prop. You can sculpt with it, then cover it with the mache. Really handy stuff.

Looking forward to seeing your groundbreaker next.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice looking Imp. The wings and face really give it character! Love the way he is grabbing onto that tomb stone and gazing about.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He is pretty awesome! My favorite parts are the horns, you got such nice detail there and I just love his wings. You were able to make the wings sheer but you still convey the sense of leathery like feel to them. Really nice work and by the way, the stone he is standing behind is pretty amazing!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! that is wicked!!! love that!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very good. It looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work. He looks really nice, er I meant mean.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Everyone for the Kind comments & compliments.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*SK I love the Imp's look and the personality that comes across. Very nice tombstone also. Any chance there might be more Imps in your graveyard smashing pumpkins, pushing over headstones, and setting fires? Have a great Halloween.*


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOW! That is Spectacular!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet, man! The eyes are freaky!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! That is a real nice prop. Great details. I wish I had the talent to create a sculptured piece like that.


----------

